# Getting Started........



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

If you have not already done so, go to the Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC) web site (HTTP Error 404 - Not Found | Erreur HTTP 404 - Non trouvé) and take the Skilled Worker self-assessment. This is not an official score, it is just to give you an idea if you qualify as a Skilled Worker. If you don't make the pass mark (currently 67), evaluate if there are places where you can realistically improve your score. Also, while this yahoo group and the advice below are directed to those applying to be permanent residents of Canada as Skilled Workers, there are other classifications of immigration and you may qualify: Check out all the information on the CIC web site.

If you decide to take the plunge and apply as a Skilled Worker, here is my advice for first steps (this is NOT all that is required and is not the entire process):

Make your FBI request(s) one of the first things you do. (This is assuming you are living, or have lived, in the United States.) For most of us, this is the item that takes longest to wait for. While the FBI is processing, you can be working on other things. You also need a police clearance (criminal record check) from any nation you have lived in for six months or more since your 18th birthday. So, if that applies to you, you should start investigating the procedure right away -- this can be difficult and lengthy. These clearances will require getting your fingerprints taken, so investigate how you will get this done; start by asking your local police station if they provide this service.

There is confusion about state (as in the 50 U.S. states) clearances. It is not clear if you need to get clearances from states you have lived in for six months or more since your 18th birthday. (By the way, any time I say 18th birthday, it may be earlier for you if you are younger than 28. It may be the past ten years or since your 18th birthday, whichever is longer. I know that applies to some things, but I can't remember because I am in the 28 or older category.) After much reading, many of us think that the state clearances are no longer required. (In terms of logic, the FBI covers everything in the U.S. and I heard that from more than one state clerk. Keep in mind that the rules are not always logical. But you do always have to follow them.) Still, most of us go ahead and get the state clearances to be on the safe side. 

Do you have any relatives that are Canadian citizens or permanent residents? Depending on the relation, they may be able to sponsor you -- that would be a different type of immigration than Skilled Worker -- worth checking out. Even if not in a category to sponsor you, you or your co-applicant having a relative in Canada may be able to get some "adaptability" points added to your application.

If English or French is not your *native* language, plan on taking the language test if you want full credit; otherwise, it's up to whoever looks at your application to decide how many language skill points to give you and you have no say or appeal: (HTTP Error 404 - Not Found | Erreur HTTP 404 - Non trouvé) IMHO, do not let pride (or logic; see previous note about logic) stop you from taking the language test if you are serious about immigrating to Canada.

Next, start making your lists for yourself and co-applicant (if applicable). You need to account for every month of your life since your 18th birthday -- whatever job, school, or activity -- with no gaps. You also need every physical address you've lived at since your 18th birthday -- again, no gaps. Depending on your situation, this can be an arduous task and you might have to do some research. (In another forum, it has been suggested that you obtain a copy of your credit report, it may have info that you've forgotten.)

Look at the "approved list" (Skill Type 0, Skill Level A or B of the National Occupation Classification List) of titles they're accepting as work experience. There are NOC code numbers associated with jobs and you need to match to your work experience. They have a direct link to the particular list you can use on the CIC web site (HTTP Error 404 - Not Found | Erreur HTTP 404 - Non trouvé). Note that this is a separate task from the list of all jobs/activities mentioned previously. Only the past ten years are looked at for this part of the application and jobs of less than one year do not count (at least that's my interpretation).

Take stock of your finances: Do you have the money for the fees for application and permanent residency? Do you have the settling money required for your family size? If you don't at the moment, make a plan for how you will achieve this, as it is very important. 

The Canadian government has stated emphatically that the forms are designed for "normal" people to complete and submit. You do not have to have an attorney and this will save you maybe a couple thousand dollars or more. However, if you (or your co-applicant, if applicable) have any criminal record (including DWI or minor possession, but not most traffic/parking issues) or if you have any complicated family situations (say, resulting from divorce or child custody issues, etc.), you may, in fact, want an attorney's help. (I am NOT saying that divorce itself is a complicated issue in terms of applying; I'm just saying that there are situations that arise from some messy divorces that are complicated.) 

Read all the info on the CIC web site (HTTP Error 404 - Not Found | Erreur HTTP 404 - Non trouvé), download all the applicable forms (be sure you don't leave any out, there are multiple forms required), read through forums such as this one and visit blogs of recent and hope-to-be immigrants to Canada. 

This forum and others are very useful; we try to be friendly and helpful folks. Remember that we are people just like you; no one is presenting themselves as immigration officials or attorneys. While questions are welcome -- that's what we're all here for, to help each other -- please do some reading first. ("Hi. I'm thinking of immigrating to Canada. What's involved? Could someone tell me everything I need to know and walk me through the process?" No, thank you, but I hope that this document is helpful in getting you started.) Please try to be as specific as possible with questions and verify answers for yourself when you receive a reply -- while everyone means well, an error could occur for many reasons, including that your situation is different from that of the person providing the information.

Rules can and do change. Make the CIC web site your friend.

OK. That's my two cents (or two dollars at this point). Anyone, feel free to correct or add to anything I have written. I do NOT consider myself an expert or know-it-all. I'm just a poor *&^%$&* going through this process myself and I've been helped a great deal by the "kindness of strangers" and I just want to try to pay it forward.


----------

